
The US military wants super-soldiers to control drones with their minds - sahin-boydas
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614495/us-military-super-soldiers-control-drones-brain-computer-interfaces/
======
chmaynard
Next: The US Military wants super-drones to control super-soldiers that
control drones with their minds.

